# Feeder Tap



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a question regarding tapping a Feeder. This is what i got: A 200 meter can is mounted on the side of a garage. Off the load side of the meter can is a 200A main disconnect which Feeds the main 200 A panel in the House 30ft away. The feeder is some sort of multiconductor cable with a jacket. I need a 60 subpanel for the garage and the 200A panel in the house is full(no space whatsoever for another breaker). Can I tap off this Feeder cable according to Article 240 tap rule and run the tap conductors down to a 60A subpanel in the garage? Thanks.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes.

Where do you plan on tapping?


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

The only place I could Tap the Feeder would be in the attic.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Absolutetruthz said:


> I have a question regarding tapping a Feeder. This is what i got: A 200 meter can is mounted on the side of a garage. Off the load side of the meter can is a 200A main disconnect which Feeds the main 200 A panel in the House 30ft away. The feeder is some sort of multiconductor cable with a jacket. I need a 60 subpanel for the garage and the 200A panel in the house is full(no space whatsoever for another breaker). Can I tap off this Feeder cable according to Article 240 tap rule and run the tap conductors down to a 60A subpanel in the garage? Thanks.


The conductors must be enclosed n a raceway. They must be rated at not less than 1/3 the ampacity of the feeder. And they cannot be more than 25 ft. long. But yes, if you meet those requirements.

InPhase277


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> The conductors must be enclosed n a raceway. They must be rated at not less than 1/3 the ampacity of the feeder. And they cannot be more than 25 ft. long. But yes, if you meet those requirements.
> 
> InPhase277


Thankyou :thumbsup:


----------

